
Programming Sucks - ptr
https://www.stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks
======
grownseed
Hilarious article, until it hits a bit too close to home and you realize we're
all part of the problem and there's probably nothing we can do to stop the
hell train.

Truth is, I've come to terms with the idea that this ridiculous situation is
somewhat acceptable, not great by any mean, but simply a reflection of the
state of the real world and fleshy humans. Society itself is pretty much an
amalgamation of obscure traditions and questionable decisions, held together
by myriad of band-aids with hair stuck on them, and every generation tacks its
own clean band-aids on it only for somebody else to violently rip them off or
rub their dirty shoes on them, or worse.

Programmers are humans, and no matter how logical we like to think we are,
we're subject to the same pitfalls as everybody else. But because of that
"logical" trait of ours, we like to think everything is fixable, or worse,
that everything needs fixing, and when that isn't possible, we lose our shit,
we get depressed, we only see flaws and we just accelerate the pace. We
constantly attempt to identify the bad in everything, when in reality nothing
is inherently good or bad, it's just mostly chaotic.

So yes, we're the architects of our own nightmares, but not necessarily
because of the evergoing snowballing clusterfuck we all contribute to, and
perhaps simply because of our own warped expectations.

------
copperx
I teach programming. On the fist day of class every semester I want to say
"you have no idea what you're signing up for".

Some days I wish I had studied medicine instead.

